# Trolling dead baits.



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I want to troll some dead baits around for some mackeral/cobia/anything that will eat it. I've heard of products you can attach to the front of a rig that both adds weight to the rig and keeps the bait swimming the right way up rather than a very unattractive helicopter effect.

I know Billybob uses the spanyid special (of which I have one in a rusty state of disrepair) but they are more of a complete unit and I don't have time to pick some more up before New Years. I'm more after a bait bib or maybe a angled/weighted sinker thing...I really don't know. Any one point me in the right direction?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate, pg 3 of the 2007 Wellseys Tackle catalogue. They are called head start diver rigs. You can request a free catalogue from http://www.wellsystackle.com

Catch ya Scott


----------

